#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Непонятки с джаннами, джанами, жнянами, жанами.

## ПавелПас

_Пролог. Мне известно что джаны не принято обсуждать, словно это секс и наркотики. Тем не менее, интерес к вопросу объективно есть, причем такой, что любая безобидная тема к этому скатывается. Тут ощущение словно мы подростки которые боятся в аптеке сказать слово "презерватив". Предлагаю отбросить все эти ханжеские игры. Потому - вотЪ тема. Дальше мои непонятки, т. е. что я хочу прояснить. Местами упоминаю Вон Сонга, т. к. он наиболее развёрнуто описал свой опыт тут, на форуме, а больше и не на кого сослаться, кроме как на канон._

Опишу два состояния. Состояния нумерованы цифрами №76-1 и №76-2 чтобы не было конфликта названий. 
* Состояние №76-1 -есть состояние где мышление работает, можно вспоминать стихи, в уме решать уравнения, но тело сколь угодно долго может находиться в статике, нет рефлекторного разминания рук-ног, нет озирания по сторонам, взгляд не блуждает, слух воспринимает грохот у соседей - приглушённо, как из танка. Характерная черта - онемение по всем частям тела, если сильно погружаться, то временами заметно затруднённое дыхание. В этом состоянии уже видно непостоянство (доп.визуальные эффекты, особенно на периферии поля зрения). 
* Состояние№76-2- мышления толком нет вовсе, есть состояние запредельного наркотического восторга, в котором визуальное и звуковое восприятие отсутствует или заменяется чистыми галлюцинациями, а объектом восприятия является а) тишина-и-спокойствие-в-пространстве или б) темнота. В этом состоянии нет мышления с опорой на слова и нет логики.

- №76-1 называл бы «успокоение приближения» или «саматхи приближения». Но есть непонятки. Вопрос - что есть это? Вон Сонг судя по всему это назвал бы джанной. Тем не менее, в этих состояниях я давненько даже близко не видел восторга, разве что призрачная улыбка на онемевшем теле. Также если это джанны, то нет ни намёка на ступеньки 1-2-3-4, Вон Сонг тоже это отмечал в одном из своих открытых постов. Также мне попадались заявления, что восторг как фактор джанн - единоразовая награда, далее его нет, из чего есть гипотеза что джанн всего две - рупа и арупа, а нумерация это лишь отражение степени натренированности, и имея доступ к 4 доступ к 1 закрыт (что надо сказать противоречит канону - по канону Будда ходил туда-обратно).
- №76-2 назвал бы первой джанной. Но есть непонятки. Смущает то, что не понятно почему это рупа джанна, если ничего не видно. Если это арупа, не ясно где место первых джанн. Абхидхарма говорит что в арупах нет восторга, т.е. там факторы аж пятой джанны, которая по всем признакам - четвёртая. А согласно небезызвестной выборке "Слово Будды" говорится что в рупа джаннах есть "концептуальное мышление", не ясно что бы это значило. Тут же не похоже что такое есть.

Наконец, вопрос по «успокоение приближения». Является ли это устойчивым долговременным состоянием?

Собственно вопрос - как оно всё выстраивается в хоть какую-то систему.

Да, мне тут многие советовали найти учителя. Но взаимодействие с учителем - штука трудоёмкая, не хочется нарваться на самодовольного верующего, подтирать ему зад 10 лет чтобы понять что он вообще в теме шарит меньше моего. Такое нежелание тратить жизнь на подобную суету - это не лень, это ИМХО и есть проблески просветления.

----------


## Шварц

Офф.. Сходи к какой-нибудь Жанне. Полегчает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы довольно превратно восприняли описание моего опыта. Видимо поэтому и нет смысла делиться этим с кем-то кроме квалифицированного учителя. Ищите. Пока Вы думаете, что выше всех - Вы застряли в самомнении. Есть путь и много учителей. Ещё Вы придаёте слишком большое значение Джхане. Драматизируете опыт. Меня же интересует только отстранение от пяти препятствий и пять факторов первой джханы. Без рассуждений и обсуждений. Сомнения необходимо отбросить.

----------

Veda (01.03.2019), Монферран (23.02.2019), Шуньшунь (24.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

*Won Soeng*, я не принижаю ни Вас, ни ваши цели, ни ваш опыт в целом, тем более не оцениваю вашу значимость и личностные качества или манеры. Всё это за кадром. Я обсуждаю значение определённых слов. Вы по неосторожности одно из этих слов использовали и дали чутка описания как это слово понимаете, я упомянул это как пример использования данного слова. Меня интересует корректность используемых понятий. Домыслы что я считаю себя лучше ВСЕХ - ну это уж no comments. Про Джанны, я спрашиваю то, ответ на что есть шанс что будет понят - благо что это общая база в уйме религий. Вести диалог в религиозной плоскости - говорим красное, думаем что это синее, а сомнения отбросим - это считаю контрпродуктивным.

----------


## Евгений по

Мне кажется WonSoeng не раз вам намекал на "сомнения". Пожалуйста,прочитайте по пяти помехам о  помехе сомнения.Как избовлятся и для чего.

----------

Шуньшунь (24.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Непонятки с джаннами, джанами, жнянами, жанами.


Вот может поможет:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post800683
Доступное изложение буддийской классики, живым русским языком, квалифицированным учёным, буддийским практиком.

----------

Евгений по (24.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> WonSoeng не раз вам намекал


А чо тут намекать, он просто религиозный. И искренне желает мне того же самого. В религиях свойственно брать какой-то тезис, даже если это абсурдно, и давить сомнения верой. Эта вера подаётся как достоинство. Я же считаю что искусственное взращивание веры там, где не хватает практики - как раз конструирование измышлённой реальности, делаемое "с особым цинизмом". Вместо незнающего ума делается верящий ум. 

Это всё по данному оффтопу. Давайте таки по теме - не "что делать", а что вообще слова, вынесенные в заголовок, означают. Я хочу понять рельеф психических состояний, а уж куда среди них я хочу идти - потом решу.

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

> конструирование измышлённой реальности, делаемое "с особым цинизмом".


Да, от этого нужно избавляться. Желаю успехов!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> *Won Soeng*,


Как видите сами, его болтливость куда-то пропала, сказать по существу ничего не может.
Да если б он входил в джхану, он не то чтобы в каждом посте упоминал а целую книгу написал )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это всё по данному оффтопу. Давайте таки по теме - не "что делать", а что вообще слова, вынесенные в заголовок, означают. Я хочу понять рельеф психических состояний, а уж куда среди них я хочу идти - потом решу.


Для начала:
Дхйана это от корня "дхйаи" имеющего значение - думать, размышлять, рефлексировать (то что от латинского reflexio ), замечать внутреннее содержание ума   (отсюда вполне правильный перевод ранних исследователей буддизма - медитация, точнее meditatio, так ещё сто лет назад каждый маломальски  образованный западный человек знал латынь, а сейчас под "медитация" каждый во что горазд то всовывает).

Более глубже:
"дхйаи" это так называемое усиление от слабой ступени [насколько понимаю: не сохранившегося в  индийских языках] "пракорня" этимологически родственному корню "дах" со значением - гореть, жечь.
Но в данном случае это уже очень сильная архаика использования, типа : "месяц [по небу] пасётся",  "свет играет", "всем миром", "пойти по свету", "ум освещает [всё вокруг]"и т.д.,  и сильно углубляться не буду, замечу лишь что эта этимология(а древнеиндийская наука языкознания древнейшая в мире и западные лингвисты только сейчас доходят до их уровня, да и по сути западная лингвистика зародилась как копипаста из индийских грамматистов)  в буддизме также использовалась указывая на то что процессе дхйаны сжигаются  "помехи" омрачающие ум(коих чаще всего перечисляются пять), 
_светом огня рассеивается мрак ума.
_
Касаемо произношения, то при произношении по правилам самскрита буде: дхйана (дхъяна), а по правилам пали: джхана. (причём в обоих случаях "х" следующее в записи кирилицей за "д" или "дж" это указание на усиленное придыхание, а не как второй согласных звук "х")
Касаемо письма, то первое правило (и по сути единственное) правило правописания (что пали, что самскрита) - какпроисносица такипишица (как произноситься, так и пишется).
Но вот те или иные грамматические правила произношения древнеиндийской речи: чётко математически выверенны и естественно музыкальны.

----------

ПавелПас (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Дхйана это от корня "дхйаи" имеющего значение - думать, размышлять, рефлексировать (то что от латинского reflexio ), замечать внутреннее содержание ума   (отсюда вполне правильный перевод ранних исследователей буддизма - медитация, точнее meditatio, так ещё сто лет назад каждый маломальски  образованный западный человек знал латынь, а сейчас под "медитация" каждый во что горазд то всовывает).


Благодарю за лингвистику и правописание. 

Теперь бы хотелось бы уловить тонкую грань между рупа и арупа дхьянами, а также понять, где же прячутся 4 уровня рупа-дхьян. Также любое упоминание про возможность что-то обдумывать в дхьяне - у меня вызывает удивление.

По опыту WonSoeng-а и интерпретации состояний как дхьяновых, если кто не уловил мою позицию, я не могу сказать что он безусловно не прав. Возможно он прав, и именно это и есть рупа-дхьяны, т.е. они тут хорошо знакомы 95% медитирующих, причем настолько, что большинство сразу уходит в четвёртую дхьяну не ощущая никакого восторга (это как версия). Т.е. все сидим часами в дхьянах, но думаем что дьяны - не это, а что что-то ещё, всё ещё недоступное. Просто склоняюсь к мысли что это не так, но версия достойна внимания.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Теперь бы хотелось бы уловить тонкую грань между рупа и арупа дхьянами, а также понять, где же прячутся 4 уровня рупа-дхьян. Также любое упоминание про возможность что-то обдумывать в дхьяне - у меня вызывает удивление.
> 
> .


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post823669

----------


## Шуньшунь

В Каноне вроде четко по буквам разжевано, что такое джханы. Вот Пелевин в его книге последней тоже очень красиво это расписал. Какой рельеф тут еще можно создавать? Не знаю.
Несколько лет назад я однажды попал в самую глубокую свою медитацию. Я с закрытыми глазами слушал музыку китайскую. Просто слушал и все. Через некоторое время для меня исчезло все кроме музыки. Не было мыслей, просто концентрация на музыку. Это было очень приятное переживание. Когда я открыл глаза, я по прежнему оставался без мыслей и мой взгляд не мог за что-то конкретно зацепиться. Это было очень необычно. Вот если в повседневной жизни, мы всегда переводим взгляд от одной точки к другой, то здесь взгляд скользил, просто все было как одна картинка. Я видел все целиком, не переходя от точки к точке. 
  Наверно, это была первая джхана. А вообще все эти умопострения к добру не приводят. Это просто привычка ума все обозначить рамками, все нанести на карту, сделать план действий и т.д. Я думаю лучше всего ориентироваться на свои собственные ощущение - чем спокойнее, приятнее человек себя чувствует - тем лучше и туда надо идти. Даже проще можно сказать - если человек уловил "ЭТО" состояние (не буду никак его описывать, я думаю и так понятно), надо просто туда идти снова и снова, глубже и глубже, отбрасывая все что не имеет подлинной ценности.

----------

Алик (25.02.2019), Евгений по (24.02.2019), Хотсан (24.02.2019), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... чем спокойнее, приятнее человек себя чувствует - тем лучше и туда надо идти.


Временные спокойствие и приятные ощущения могут быть совсем не плодами правильной практики. Некоторые подергаются, поскачут или еще какой эффектной техникой закинутся и легко у них на душе и спокойно, и к дхарме отвращение, что нужно что-то усердно изучать, практиковать и прикладывать усилия.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Временные спокойствие и приятные ощущения могут быть совсем не плодами правильной практики. Некоторые подергаются, поскачут или еще какой эффектной техникой закинутся и легко у них на душе и спокойно, и к дхарме отвращение, что нужно что-то усердно изучать, практиковать и прикладывать усилия.


А Дхарма это разве не практика?

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Идти туда глубже и глубже,да надо лететь туда со всех ног,тренироваться,научиться входить в него с первого вдоха и из любого положения в любом месте где-бы не находились.Со временем восторг малость поутихнет,наступит как-бы трезвость, попадётесь в любимую ловушку всех тех кто ходил этими тропами тяга высоких состояний,а потом когда с этим всем разберётесь-пошлёте всё это подальше и вот тогда возможно и начнётся спокойная практика ну или как-то иначе.

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Идти туда глубже и глубже,да надо лететь туда со всех ног,тренироваться,научиться входить в него с первого вдоха и из любого положения в любом месте где-бы не находились.Со временем восторг малость поутихнет,наступит как-бы трезвость, попадётесь в любимую ловушку всех тех кто ходил этими тропами тяга высоких состояний,а потом когда с этим всем разберётесь-пошлёте всё это подальше и вот тогда возможно и начнётся спокойная практика ну или как-то иначе.


Что называется спокойная практика?

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Когда не останется да и не будет сомнений примерно так.

----------


## ПавелПас

> В Каноне вроде четко по буквам разжевано, что такое джханы.


Это "вроде чотко" пока вы прочитали кусочек в одном месте, а когда больше - вылезает масса нестыковок. 
Вопрос-то в том, почему в медитативном состоянии почти никто кроме новичков не попадает в стадию "восторг".




> Когда я открыл глаза, я по прежнему оставался без мыслей и мой взгляд не мог за что-то конкретно зацепиться. Это было очень необычно.
> ....
> Наверно, это была первая джхана.


В первой дхьяне должен быть непрерывный восторг, и по канону, и по Пелевину. Он был непрерывно? И включая состояние незацепления? Состояние незацепления не имеет в себе ничего необычного, в нём нет ничего, кроме покоя. Если это четвёртая дхьяна, то как спуститься в первую? В общем, почти всем знакомо "необычное" состояние покоя без зацеплений взгляда, со спокойным умом где можно решать в уме задачки по математике, когда тело чуть немеет и становится несколько "чужим", но никто толком не может сказать, что это такое - четвёртая дхьяна или не дхьяна вообще.




> А вообще все эти умопострения к добру не приводят. Это просто привычка ума все обозначить рамками, все нанести на карту, сделать план действий и т.д. Я думаю лучше всего ориентироваться на свои собственные ощущение - чем спокойнее, приятнее человек себя чувствует - тем лучше и туда надо идти. Даже проще можно сказать - если человек уловил "ЭТО" состояние (не буду никак его описывать, я думаю и так понятно), надо просто туда идти снова и снова, глубже и глубже, отбрасывая все что не имеет подлинной ценности.


Подход неплохой, сам его практикую. Но если идти только в таком ключе, получаются упоротые бараны, которые практикуют что-то своё и вообще не способны как-то воспринимать что-то чужое.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Восторг просто меняет свою интенсивность.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Фи. 
> Буддизм - это отнюдь не то, что вы думаете о буддизме. Буддизм там, где вы вообще не думаете.
> 
> Также вопрос такой: был ли Будда буддистом пока не достиг просветления и не стал Буддой? Были ли дхьяны Будды, пока тот ещё не был Буддой, дхьянами буддиста? Вопросы риторические. Я сам себе отвечаю - это одни и те же состояния, т.к. они выше всего что вы можете себе придумать на уровне суждений.
> 
> В остальном: "критиковать - не мешки ворочать". Прошу больше писать по теме практик уровня дхьян, поменьше критиковать.


Тот кто стал Буддой (известным под именами, по родам своих отца и матери, как Шакйамуни и Гаутама) и до этого был буддистом - Бодхисаттвой.
Минимум начиная со встречи с Буддой Дипамкарой.

В дхйанах же ничего специфически буддийского - нет. Это хоть и высокие "уровни", но всёж самсара. И дхйаны вполне доступны и  индуисским йогинам, а возможно и святым религий, гениям творчества и мыслителям.
Правда напр., когда в Махайане говорится - дхйана, то подразумевается Дхйана Парамита - единство дхйаны и Праджни, последнее уже специфически буддийское.

----------

Евгений по (06.03.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Вот чес слово. даже жаль становится. Образно - вот как будто человек видит букву, рассматривает ее мельчайшие детали (ловя кайфы от этого), но слова, в котором она есть состоит, не видит.


Вы очень далеки от просветления и жалеете тех, кто ближе. Просветление - это как раз способность не понимать, не думать. Буддизм - умение видеть изящество шрифтов не вникая в суть текста. "Суть текста" - конструированная, обусловленная мыслями реальность. Шрифты - тоже, но обусловленность шрифтов меньшего порядка, менее страдательная. Образно говоря буддист видит лес, простой как лес. Не-буддист - кубометры древесины и потенциальную прибыль от их реализации посредством хитрых схем движения срезств через криминальные оффшорные компании. Ваше сожаление - что я, дурачок, не вижу потенциальный профит с реализации леса а рассматриваю деревца.

----------


## ПавелПас

> В дхйанах же ничего специфически буддийского - нет. Это хоть и высокие "уровни", но всёж самсара. И дхйаны вполне доступны и  индуисским йогинам, а возможно и святым религий, гениям творчества и мыслителям.


Да. Именно так. Я писал пример, что богоявление (эпифания, феофания) - чисто христианский термин, вероятно означает взрыв ощущений от дхьяны. Когда верующий концентрирует фокус мыслей на сакральном присутствии бога (ощущение присутствия, словно Бог всегда стоит за спиной, начинается заметно раньше). 

Но эта общедоступность не есть тезис против дхьян, типа это мелочи, доступные даже не буддистам. Это наоборот, тезис за важность дхьян, что это основы очень многих этических течений. Я считаю что вот в подобно тому как детей, как будущих технарей, так и будущих гуманитариев, учат писать по прописям, потому что прописи - это общие основы, точно также буддистам и не-буддистам надо начинать с общих основ, а расходиться своими дорогами много позже.

Я обсуждаю только дхьяны. Но такой зауженный спектр интересов - осознание того, что всё остальное я просто не пойму.

----------

Евгений по (06.03.2019), Шуньшунь (06.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да. Именно так. Я писал пример, что богоявление (эпифания, феофания) - чисто христианский термин, вероятно означает взрыв ощущений от дхьяны. Когда верующий концентрирует фокус мыслей на сакральном присутствии бога (ощущение присутствия, словно Бог всегда стоит за спиной, начинается заметно раньше). 
> 
> Но эта общедоступность не есть тезис против дхьян, типа это мелочи, доступные даже не буддистам. Это наоборот, тезис за важность дхьян, что это основы очень многих этических течений. Я считаю что вот в подобно тому как детей, как будущих технарей, так и будущих гуманитариев, учат писать по прописям, потому что прописи - это общие основы, точно также буддистам и не-буддистам надо начинать с общих основ, а расходиться своими дорогами много позже.


Главное не путайте свои домыслы (вероятно, возможно) с правильным сосредоточением (в контексте которого Буддой рассматриваются дхьяны). Я много-много раз Вам напоминаю этот контекст, но Вы никак не можете его осознать. 

Пять препятствий нужно распознать и оставить. Пять факторов нужно обнаружить и дать им обнажиться, исследовать их возникновение и прекращение. 

Что здесь непонятного? Вас так волнуют разные мистические аспекты, что Вы готовы из-за мистификации снова и снова упускать самую суть Дхармы?

Вы отвергаете четыре истины, как неинтересные для Вас, недостаточные. Вы привязаны к мистике, к эзотерике и думаете, что Вам есть что обсуждать, хотя очевидно - Вы не владеете Дхьянами. Вы не входите в них ни легко, ни сложно, не тренируетесь в устойчивости и не применяете Дхьяны как правильное сосредоточение. Вы упорно пытаетесь самоутвердиться в том, что никто не имеет опыта выше Вашего, богаче Вашего, круче Вашего. Никто и ни за что, потому что этого не может быть никогда.

С чего бы кому-то поддерживать Вас в этом заблуждении, в этом самоутверждении, в этом неумелом побуждении? Не обижайтесь на правду. Да, многие мистифицируют Дхьяны, многие сакрализируют Дхьяны, многие, напротив, убеждены в том, что некие странные состояния - непременно Дхьяны.

Дхьяны не странные. Не мистические. Не сакральные. Это всего лишь временное освобождение от тягот камалоки. И ситуаций, когда обычные люди оказываются свободны от тягот камалоки - огромное множество. Самые банальные бытовые примеры - погружение в мир фильма или книги, в воспоминания или мечтания - это все те моменты, когда контакт с телесным слабее контакта с умственным. 

И Вы можете сколько угодно продолжать самоутверждаться, что все не так, что Вам виднее, Вы круче, опытнее и что угодно другое. Пока Вы не рассмотрите тщательно благородный путь и не поймете, что дхьяны - это правильное сосредоточение, что это правильное отношение к тому, что воспринимается, что это невозмутимость воспринимаемым, Вы лишь упорствуете в невежестве. Вам дали ключ от дворца с сокровищами, а Вы решили, что ключ - и есть все сокровище, которое Вам нужно. 

И после этого Вы еще хотите, чтобы с Вами что-то обсуждали? Воинствующая невежественность Вами питается и Вами же может быть пресечена. Уверены в своей крутости и достижениях? Нет проблем. Живите - сами увидите, каковы старость и смерть на деле, свободны Вы от оков рождения и смерти или нет, желаете ли Вы освобождения или для Вас все отлично. Комфорт - большое препятствие для освобождение. Большая иллюзия уже достигнутой свободы.

----------

Артур Гуахо (06.03.2019), Монферран (06.03.2019), Шуньшунь (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Вы очень далеки от просветления и жалеете тех, кто ближе. Просветление - это как раз способность не понимать, не думать.


... И так далее.

Проблема не в том, что Вы пишете чушь. А в том, что Вы пытаетесь выдать эту ахинею за Дхамму. Создайте тему - "Как я понимаю буддизм" и постите там все, что угодно. Никто слова злого не скажет. Но Вы же уже начали преподавать Дхарму, не имея даже базовых представлений о ней.

----------


## Евгений по

> ... И так далее.
> 
> Проблема не в том, что Вы пишете чушь. А в том, что Вы пытаетесь выдать эту ахинею за Дхамму. Создайте тему - "Как я понимаю буддизм" и постите там все, что угодно. Никто слова злого не скажет. Но Вы же уже начали преподавать Дхарму, не имея даже базовых представлений о ней.


Ваше понимание Дхаммы изменяется со временем?

----------


## Мансур

> Ваше понимание Дхаммы изменяется со временем?


Думаю, что понимание не менялось - просто я проживал какие-то вещи на личном опыте. 
Ну и начинал я с дзен. Заинтересовался тхеравадой, когда в Тае попал на ритрит - наверное, лет 15 назад. А тхеравада - это совсем другая религия.

----------


## Евгений по

Скажу за себя.Заблуждаюсь часто,но искренне :Smilie: . У вас достаточно большой временной опыт практики!

----------

Мансур (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Скажу за себя.Заблуждаюсь часто,но искренне. У вас достаточно большой временной опыт практики!


Главное - вера. Без веры любая практика бездоказательна. Ну, побывал в джхане. И чо? Бывают глюки и покруче...
А как воспитывать веру - я даже примерно не представляю. Она приходит с опытом. То есть, с разбегу в нирвану не получится.

----------

Евгений по (06.03.2019)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Ну, побывал в джхане. И чо?


Раз уж тема про джханы может расскажете свой опыт? Как оно было?

----------

Евгений по (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Раз уж тема про джханы может расскажете свой опыт? Как оно было?


Спасибо за комплимент )))

Мда... назвался груздем.. придется ответить.

Я несколько раз (2-3) бывал в состоянии, которые можно интерпретировать, как первую джхану. Это происходило спонтанно. Усилием воли, регулярно, я бываю только в состоянии, которое Брейсингтон называет "сосредоточением доступа". А само состояние - ну, оно ж описано тыщу раз. Чувство невероятной радости, свободы и покоя. И мысль потом, после выхода - "вот я и дома".

Честно говоря, я намного выше ставлю свой эволюционный опыт - начав когда-то с 10 минут я дошел до 7-8 часов медитации в сутки, и намерен медитировать еще больше. Вот эта систематическая практика изменила меня намного сильнее, чем яркий, но разовый опыт.

----------

Евгений по (06.03.2019), Шуньшунь (06.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо за комплимент )))
> 
> Мда... назвался груздем.. придется ответить.
> 
> Я несколько раз (2-3) бывал в состоянии, которые можно интерпретировать, как первую джхану. Это происходило спонтанно. Усилием воли, регулярно, я бываю только в состоянии, которое Брейсингтон называет "сосредоточением доступа". А само состояние - ну, оно ж описано тыщу раз. Чувство невероятной радости, свободы и покоя. И мысль потом, после выхода - "вот я и дома".
> 
> Честно говоря, я намного выше ставлю свой эволюционный опыт - начав когда-то с 10 минут я дошел до 7-8 часов медитации в сутки, и намерен медитировать еще больше. Вот эта систематическая практика изменила меня намного сильнее, чем яркий, но разовый опыт.


Можете ли Вы сказать, в чем заключается Ваша медитация?

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019), Шуньшунь (06.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Главное - вера. Без веры любая практика бездоказательна. Ну, побывал в джхане. И чо? Бывают глюки и покруче...
> А как воспитывать веру - я даже примерно не представляю. Она приходит с опытом. То есть, с разбегу в нирвану не получится.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm




> (8) «Вера» – так следует ответить. Вера, монахи, также имеет питание. Она не без питания. И что является питанием веры?
> (9) «Слушание подлинной Дхаммы» – так следует ответить. Слушание подлинной Дхаммы, монахи, также имеет питание. Оно не без питания. И что является питанием слушания подлинной Дхаммы?
> (10) «Общение с правильными людьми» – так следует ответить.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да. Именно так. Я писал пример, что богоявление (эпифания, феофания) - чисто христианский термин, вероятно означает взрыв ощущений от дхьяны. Когда верующий концентрирует фокус мыслей на сакральном присутствии бога (ощущение присутствия, словно Бог всегда стоит за спиной, начинается заметно раньше). 
> 
> .


Кто его знает равен ли тот или иной опыт опыт практика одного учения тому или иному опыту практика другого учения.
Особенно когда речь идёт о очень разных картинах мироустройства и очень разному делению внешне-внутренних элементов опыта.
Почему и написал про святых религий, гениев творчества и мыслителей, по соотношению с дхйанами - с оговоркой "возможно".
Касаемо же классической индийской йоги, то там присутствует дхйана. Как и напр. у джайнов. Плюс есть и определённая более близкая общность мировоззрения и мировосприятия. 

А так то, рассматривая реальность в буддийском свете, то дхйаны это ведь не сразу за человеческим миром, а там ещё много чего есть, в том числе такое что: и Божественное и не-дхйаны.
Кама лока это уже огромнейший массив "миров", а рупа и арупа ещё огромнейшие возможности опыта какбы по обе стороны вне этого.
А ещё есть и то что не имеет отношения к самсаре.

----------

Евгений по (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Это все понятно. Проблема в том, что если вы не верите - то проповедь любого учителя вас не убедит. Приходится верить авансом... в надежде, что со временем произойдет событие, которое сделает вас верующим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это все понятно. Проблема в том, что если вы не верите - то проповедь любого учителя вас не убедит. Приходится верить авансом... в надежде, что со временем произойдет событие, которое сделает вас верующим.


Зачем верить авансом? Общайтесь с подходящими людьми, слушайте Дхарму. Задавайте вопросы, говорите о сомнениях. Остроглазый учитель не будет проповедовать одно и то же всем подряд. Обратите внимание - Будда с каждым говорил о том, что ему понятно.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Можете ли Вы сказать, в чем заключается Ваша медитация?


Я занимаюсь анапаной, с самого начала и до сих пор.

----------

Won Soeng (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Зачем верить авансом? Общайтесь с подходящими людьми, слушайте Дхарму. Задавайте вопросы, говорите о сомнениях. Остроглазый учитель не будет проповедовать одно и то же всем подряд. Обратите внимание - Будда с каждым говорил о том, что ему понятно.


А говорите - у нас Будда один и тот же. )) В этом вопросе я, пожалуй, соглашусь с Zom'ом - я вижу, как Будда повторяет одно и то же, иногда меняя формулировки, и  бьет в одну точку.

Не хочется сваливаться в густой махровый флуд. Попробую писать неразвернуто: Не представляю, что может изобрести гипотетический учитель такого, чтоб я (для примера) поверил в существование богов.

----------


## Хотсан

> Ну и начинал я с дзен. [...] А тхеравада - это совсем другая религия.


Можете указать определяющие (для вас лично) отличия?

----------


## Мансур

Трактовка одних и тех же базовых терминов различна. Например, в Ниббане тхеравадинов сознание отсутствует, а у махаянцев остается некое тонкое сознание. Будда в тхераваде может быть только один, у махаянцев будд может быть сколько угодно. Нирвана Будды и нирвана архатов одинакова. В махаяне архат - недоделанный бодхисаттва. И так далее. Я даже не помню терминов, имеющих одинаковый смысл.

Но главное, системное отклонение - Дхамма, изложенная в ПК, полна и непротиворечива.

Вот Вам с тхеравадару:

... Нет упайи и нет трикайи.
Нет шуньяты и нет татхаты.
Нет махаяны и нет махамудры.
Нет бодхичитты и нет алайи.
Нет тантры и нет адвайты ...

Один Будда. И одна Дхамма. И один Канон.
Один Учитель. Один Поворот. Один Способ.
Одна Колесница. Один Путь.. Одно Учение.

(с) не мое

Если Вам прям все досконально надо, обратитесь на тхеравада ру. Там вроде бы даже составляли документ на эту тему.

----------

Хотсан (06.03.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

По доктринальным отличиям более-менее вопросов то нет, а вот какие из них для вас оказались решающими для Вас... Я не ошибаюсь - именно ясность теории и практики?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А говорите - у нас Будда один и тот же. )) В этом вопросе я, пожалуй, соглашусь с Zom'ом - я вижу, как Будда повторяет одно и то же, иногда меняя формулировки, и  бьет в одну точку.
> 
> Не хочется сваливаться в густой махровый флуд. Попробую писать неразвернуто: Не представляю, что может изобрести гипотетический учитель такого, чтоб я (для примера) поверил в существование богов.


Да, в одну точку, разными формулировками. Зачем Вам верить в существование богов?

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> По доктринальным отличиям более-менее вопросов то нет, а вот какие из них для вас оказались решающими для Вас... Я не ошибаюсь - именно ясность теории и практики?


Ясность и стройность, пожалуй, да. Я никогда специально об этом не думал.
На самом деле, я поехал в монастырь на ретрит (Ват Суан Мокк). Думал, просто потусуюсь... И попав в его, внезапно понял, что вот они, все ответы. И жить надо именно так.

----------

Хотсан (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Да, в одну точку, разными формулировками. Зачем Вам верить в существование богов?


Простите, Вон Сон... Я за сегодня выбрал уже квоту общения на полгода минимум. ) Давайте продолжим... ну... скажем - в следующую кальпу!! Если Вам, конечно, не очень нужно узнать зачем мне верить в богов. )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Трактовка одних и тех же базовых терминов различна. Например, в Ниббане тхеравадинов сознание отсутствует, а у махаянцев остается некое тонкое сознание. Будда в тхераваде может быть только один, у махаянцев будд может быть сколько угодно. Нирвана Будды и нирвана архатов одинакова. В махаяне архат - недоделанный бодхисаттва. И так далее. Я даже не помню терминов, имеющих одинаковый смысл.
> 
> Но главное, системное отклонение - Дхамма, изложенная в ПК, полна и непротиворечива.
> 
> Вот Вам с тхеравадару:
> 
> ... Нет упайи и нет трикайи.
> Нет шуньяты и нет татхаты.
> Нет махаяны и нет махамудры.
> ...


Махаяна ни доктринально, ни методологически не противоречит канону.

Ниббана - это и есть наитончайшее сознание. Не "в ниббане". 

Просто эта фраза взрывает разным людям мозг по разному. Неумелые ученики спорят с неумелыми учениками. 

Я досконально разобрался со всеми этими "противоречиями". Все они только привязанность к словам. Можете не впадать в махровый флуд, просто знайте, где-то есть человек, улыбающийся всем этим "противоречиям". Просто живите с этим дальше, как умеете.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Простите, Вон Сон... Я за сегодня выбрал уже квоту общения на полгода минимум. ) Давайте продолжим... ну... скажем - в следующую кальпу!! Если Вам, конечно, не очень нужно узнать зачем мне верить в богов. )


Как пожелаете, уважаемый Мансур.

----------

Мансур (06.03.2019), Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ниббана - это и есть наитончайшее сознание. Не "в ниббане".


Нирвана это состояние а не сознание. Мансур прав





> Я досконально разобрался со всеми этими "противоречиями".


Заметно  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (07.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Трактовка одних и тех же базовых терминов различна. Например, в Ниббане тхеравадинов сознание отсутствует, а у махаянцев остается некое тонкое сознание. Будда в тхераваде может быть только один, у махаянцев будд может быть сколько угодно. Нирвана Будды и нирвана архатов одинакова. В махаяне архат - недоделанный бодхисаттва. И так далее. Я даже не помню терминов, имеющих одинаковый смысл.
> 
> Но главное, системное отклонение - Дхамма, изложенная в ПК, полна и непротиворечива.
> 
> Вот Вам с тхеравадару:
> 
> ... Нет упайи и нет трикайи.
> Нет шуньяты и нет татхаты.
> Нет махаяны и нет махамудры.
> ...


Не ради дискуссии, но показать что и на цитируемом Вами форуме всё ещё бывает проглядывают лучи индобуддийской античности средь тьмы моджахедов аврамического религиозного средневековья, ну и конечно же насчёт "сознания" и Ниббаны:

http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?p=79828#p79828

----------

Хотсан (07.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Не ради дискуссии, но показать что и на цитируемом Вами форуме всё ещё бывает проглядывают лучи индобуддийской античности средь тьмы моджахедов аврамического религиозного средневековья, ну и конечно же насчёт "сознания" и Ниббаны:


Руки прочь от моджахедов! Кинжал башка клац-клац!

Там для меня слишком большой и сложный текст.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Руки прочь от моджахедов! Кинжал башка клац-клац!
> 
> .


Не так страшен шайтан, каким он рисуется 



> слишком большой и сложный текст.


Там дальше ещё сообщение уважаемого strannik, плюс и на другой странице.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот возможно будут интересно и полезно, здесь на канале(правда на английском) есть учения Бхиккху Бодхи по Абхидхамме (и не только) :
https://www.youtube.com/user/DharmaRealmLive

Этот канал связан с Дзен-буддийской Вихарой в которой Бхиккху Бодхи живёт.
Дзен и Тхеравада вполне себе на одном канале и в месте (а не разные "религии")

----------


## Мансур

> Там дальше ещё сообщение уважаемого strannik, плюс и на другой странице.


Я видел. Комментарий тоже большой и сложный.

Извините. Я не философ и не читатель, подобные опусы вне моей области интересов.

----------


## Мансур

> Дзен и Тхеравада вполне себе на одном канале и в месте (а не разные "религии")


Это расхожее мнение махаянцев. Подавляющее число тхеравадинов так не считают. 

Давайте не будем дискутировать на эту тему?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это расхожее мнение махаянцев. Подавляющее число тхеравадинов так не считают. 
> 
> Давайте не будем дискутировать на эту тему?


Не нужно об этом дискутировать. Тхеравадины не знают махаяны и умудряются отвергать даже абхидхамму. Чтобы дискутировать - нужны основания, а их у 99% тхеравадинов (и у 99% последователей махаяны) - нет и не может быть. 
Дискутировать можно с квалифицированным оппонентом. 

Махаяна это глубокое практическое развитие абхидхармы, зачастую настолько глубокое, что последователь махаяны может и самого слова абхидхарма не знать. 
Так же и в тхераваде, большинству последователей вообще не нужны все эти тонкости сравнения, происхождения. Есть метод - надо его применять. Редкие умники могут немного порефлексировать. Редчайшие - могут только рефлексировать. Большинство редчайших встречаются на форумах, а не на затворах.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нирвана это состояние а не сознание. Мансур прав
> 
> 
> 
> Заметно


Состояние чего? Вы плаваете в азах, а пытаетесь что-то заметить? Дерзите, причем глупо и бесцельно. Пустое тщеславие. Идите вон Шавырина окучивайте, ему понравится.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ясность и стройность, пожалуй, да. Я никогда специально об этом не думал.
> На самом деле, я поехал в монастырь на ретрит (Ват Суан Мокк). Думал, просто потусуюсь... И попав в его, внезапно понял, что вот они, все ответы. И жить надо именно так.


Вот и зачем Вам задуматься (а тем более заявлять), что махаяна и тхеравада - разные религии? Иметь мнение никто не запрещает, но осознавать, что для этого мнения нет никаких оснований, кроме других столь же безосновательных мнений - необходимо. 

Если Вы не знаете одного и не знаете другого - с чего бы Вам вместо изучения и освоения заниматься сравнениями? Единственная причина подобных сравниваний - страх, сильный страх незнакомого пути. Вы не знаете, куда идете, не знаете, правильно ли идете и хотите немножко унять этот страх, забалтывая его: мы правильно идем, правильно. Кто-то не идет так же? Ну он дурак. А мы правильно идем. Страшно, но правильно. А дураки идут неправильно, потому что они дураки, потому что они не идут с нами. 

Вот и все. И не важно, кто занимается сравнениями - дзенок, тхеравадин, ваджраянин, христианин или магометянин. Он делает это однообразно. Забалтывая страх неизведанного пути.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Не нужно об этом дискутировать. Тхеравадины не знают махаяны и умудряются отвергать даже абхидхамму.


Стыдно признаться, но это про меня - я отвергаю Абхидхамму. (Хотя многие собратья считают, что я неправ). Не буду упоминать причины, они наверняка не уникальны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Стыдно признаться, но это про меня - я отвергаю Абхидхамму. (Хотя многие собратья считают, что я неправ). Не буду упоминать причины, они наверняка не уникальны.


Тут нечего стыдиться. Вы ее не отвергаете основательно, а лишь не принимаете во внимание методически. Нет никакой проблемы вовсе. Некоторые школы махаяны - это вобще школы одной сутры. И ничего, практикуют, учатся.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Вот и зачем Вам задуматься (а тем более заявлять), что махаяна и тхеравада - разные религии? Иметь мнение никто не запрещает, но осознавать, что для этого мнения нет никаких оснований, кроме других столь же безосновательных мнений - необходимо.


Если бы не было оснований, не было бы и мнения. 




> Если Вы не знаете одного и не знаете другого - с чего бы Вам вместо изучения и освоения заниматься сравнениями? Единственная причина подобных сравниваний - страх, сильный страх незнакомого пути. Вы не знаете, куда идете, не знаете, правильно ли идете и хотите немножко унять этот страх, забалтывая его: мы правильно идем, правильно. Кто-то не идет так же? Ну он дурак. А мы правильно идем. Страшно, но правильно. А дураки идут неправильно, потому что они дураки, потому что они не идут с нами. 
> 
> Вот и все. И не важно, кто занимается сравнениями - дзенок, тхеравадин, ваджраянин, христианин или магометянин. Он делает это однообразно. Забалтывая страх неизведанного пути.


Ну Вы и напридумывали... )))))

----------


## Мансур

> Тут нечего стыдиться. Вы ее не отвергаете основательно, а лишь не принимаете во внимание методически. Нет никакой проблемы вовсе. Некоторые школы махаяны - это вобще школы одной сутры. И ничего, практикуют, учатся.


По второму образованию - я философ родом из МГУ. Главным итогом моего образования там я явилось то, что я  вообще перестал воспринимать философию. Для меня это просто разновидность наркомании.

----------

Артур Гуахо (07.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если бы не было оснований, не было бы и мнения. 
> 
> Ну Вы и напридумывали... )))))


Наоборот. Мнения возникают ввиду отсутствия ясных оснований. Мнения произвольны, заблуждения бесконечны.

А вот страх, порождающий забалтывание - Вы можете легко обнаружить. Достаточно завязать глаза и пытаться пройти по знакомой комнате. Этот страх становится зримым, заметным, можете его исследовать напрямую, не раздумывая, кто и что напридумывал.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Наоборот. Мнения возникают ввиду отсутствия ясных оснований. Мнения произвольны, заблуждения бесконечны.


То, что для Вас является основанием - не является для меня таковым.




> А вот страх, порождающий забалтывание - Вы можете легко обнаружить. Достаточно завязать глаза и пытаться пройти по знакомой комнате. Этот страх становится зримым, заметным, можете его исследовать напрямую, не раздумывая, кто и что напридумывал.


Я не испытываю эмоций, никаких. Ни с закрытыми, ни с отрытыми глазами.  Это мой анамнез. А вот Вы все дальше заползаете в словоблудие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По второму образованию - я философ родом из МГУ. Главным итогом моего образования там я явилось то, что я  вообще перестал воспринимать философию. Для меня это просто разновидность наркомании.


Это редкость и это хорошо, что Вы пресытились философией. Но этого недостаточно, нужно также пресытиться мышлением. Нужно пресытиться бытовыми умозрительными рассуждениями. Нужно увидеть, как ум гоняется по кругу за идеями. 
И тогда обнаружится ум вне мышления. Это и значит обнаружить сомнения и отстраниться от них. Всякое движение рассудка - это и есть сомнения. Наблюдая, как рассудок приходит в движение можно обнаружить, что наблюдатель это другое свойство ума - невлекомое рассудком. 

Если Вы практикуете четыре основы осознанности, то Вы можете быть знакомы с поглощенностью телом, чувством, умом или умственными явлениями. В такой поглощенности рассудочная деятельность не достигает сознания. Если тренироваться, можно научиться за ней наблюдать, не вовлекаясь. Если Вы уже нашли опору для дыхания, когда можете наблюдать за дыханием, не вмешиваясь в него, то Вам будет понятно, как искать опоры для рассудка.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Это редкость и это хорошо, что Вы пресытились философией. Но этого недостаточно, нужно также пресытиться мышлением. Нужно пресытиться бытовыми умозрительными рассуждениями. Нужно увидеть, как ум гоняется по кругу за идеями. 
> И тогда обнаружится ум вне мышления. Это и значит обнаружить сомнения и отстраниться от них. Всякое движение рассудка - это и есть сомнения. Наблюдая, как рассудок приходит в движение можно обнаружить, что наблюдатель это другое свойство ума - невлекомое рассудком. 
> 
> Если Вы практикуете четыре основы осознанности, то Вы можете быть знакомы с поглощенностью телом, чувством, умом или умственными явлениями. В такой поглощенности рассудочная деятельность не достигает сознания. Если тренироваться, можно научиться за ней наблюдать, не вовлекаясь. Если Вы уже нашли опору для дыхания, когда можете наблюдать за дыханием, не вмешиваясь в него, то Вам будет понятно, как искать опоры для рассудка.


В повседневной жизни я не пользуюсь никакими идеями и мышдениями. У меня есть ана и пана. Рассудочная деятельность возникает только на этом форуме при ответе на чьи-то сообщения. Для еды, сна и медитации она не нужна. Ана и пана. Этого совершенно достаточно. Ана - пана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, что для Вас является основанием - не является для меня таковым.
> 
> 
> 
> Я не испытываю эмоций, никаких. Ни с закрытыми, ни с отрытыми глазами.  Это мой анамнез. А вот Вы все дальше заползаете в словоблудие.


У Вас могут быть любые мнения об основаниях. Но основание - это условие, с которым нечто возникает и без которого прекращается. Мнения не являются основаниями, они лишь отражение явления в рассудке, рефлексия. Когда Вы что-то ясно видите, Вам нужно специальное усилие, чтобы размышлять об этом. Вам нужно основательно направить внимание, само оно не будет направлено и не будет удерживаться на том, что и так ясно. 

Вы думаете, что я сползаю в словоблудие, это значит, что Вы упускаете смысл сказанного. Страх - это не эмоция. В буддизме эмоции - это санскара, а страх это аффект, клеша. Вам нужно еще много учиться, а мне нужно для Вас очень упрощать, чтобы Вы понимали сказанное не извращая на привычный манер человека с фрагментарным западным образованием. Не обижайтесь только. Я хорошу вижу, что лежит за Вашими словами о моем все большем сползании в словоблудии. Я веду Вас глубже, туда, где у Вас еще нет ориентиров. Поэтому мы остановимся здесь. Практикуйтесь в самопознании и когда-нибудь мы сможем обсудить, что там дальше

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> У Вас могут быть любые мнения об основаниях. Но основание - это условие, с которым нечто возникает и без которого прекращается. Мнения не являются основаниями, они лишь отражение явления в рассудке, рефлексия. Когда Вы что-то ясно видите, Вам нужно специальное усилие, чтобы размышлять об этом.


Совершенно с Вами согласен. Поэтому я избегаю обширных разговоров. Не люблю напрягаться.




> Вам нужно основательно направить внимание, само оно не будет направлено и не будет удерживаться на том, что и так ясно. 
> Страх - это не эмоция. В буддизме эмоции - это санскара, а страх это аффект, клеша. Вам нужно еще много учиться, а мне нужно для Вас очень упрощать, чтобы Вы понимали сказанное не извращая на привычный манер человека с фрагментарным западным образованием. Не обижайтесь только.


Я не обижаюсь. Я же говорю, я не испытываю эмоций.




> Я веду Вас глубже, туда, где у Вас еще нет ориентиров. Поэтому мы остановимся здесь.


Хоспеди, как Вы ужасающе зашторены.... А ведь обучение - это, по сути, очень просто. Вы видите человека, который Вам нравится. И Вы хотите стать таким же. И спрашиваете, как это добиться. В Вашем случае видно, что Вам очень хочется отвести меня туда, где Вам интересно. Ну не хочется мне туда. Мне хочется к Аджану Ману. Или к Будадасе (западных учителей я избегаю).




> Практикуйтесь в самопознании и когда-нибудь мы сможем обсудить, что там дальше


Я не занимаюсь самопознанием )) И не занимаюсь духовным ростом. И не занимаюсь духовными практиками. Ана - пана.

Давайте и правда, закончим. Коня и трепетную лань никак не впрячь.

----------


## Хотсан

Мансур, Вы практикуете дальше второй тетрады?

----------


## Мансур

нет, не дорос. если не считать спонтанные приключения.

----------

Хотсан (07.03.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Состояние чего? Вы плаваете в азах, а пытаетесь что-то заметить? Дерзите, причем глупо и бесцельно. Пустое тщеславие. Идите вон Шавырина окучивайте, ему понравится.


А джхана это состояние чего? Вот того же и нирвана. 

 Вы считаете себя уже великим учителем а не знаете простых вещей, каша в голове, причем довольно густая.

----------


## Алексей Л

> нет, не дорос. если не считать спонтанные приключения.


Как вам удается по 8 часов в день. вы безработный?

----------


## Мансур

> Как вам удается по 8 часов в день. вы безработный?


мне 54 и я инвалид 2й группы

----------

Алексей Л (07.03.2019), Артур Гуахо (07.03.2019)

----------

